# Shout out to Reel Rollers and Swardman.



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Lee and Eric at ReelRollers.

I had an issue with my Swardman 2.0 and Lee and Eric went the extra mile to help me. I know there's been a tad bit of bad issues with supply, getting machines on time etc. but these guys really helped me out and I'm super stoked !

I know there's been issues in the past but I sincerely know that it's most likely on the manufacturing side and if Lee or Eric could help ? They would ! No doubt in my mind. I've owned several companies in the past and know what it's like to be the in between guy. It's not easy !

I really appreciate you guys at Reel Rollers !!

Thank you so much !!

Here's some pics of my brand new baby !!

Oh by the way I started a lawn leveling company in 20 mins outside of Austin Texas. If your close to the area and need some help ? Let me know. This is a lawn passion venture for me.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

EVERY brand of equipment has issues. It's a part of life. To me it's all about the support received when there is an issue. All the posts on this forum say Lee is as good as it gets!!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I agree ……they do stand by their equip and provide great customer service.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> EVERY brand of equipment has issues. It's a part of life. To me it's all about the support received when there is an issue. All the posts on this forum say Lee is as good as it gets!!


+1


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

That's a beautiful machine!


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

JayGo said:


> That's a beautiful machine!


Thanks Bro, I got my new reel installed today and filled her up with some oil. Slowly breaking her in..I still need to wait a few more days to cut my lawn with it.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Nice! I think it's like everything else. As long as issues get resolved on new models. Swardman will only get better and better as they go.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Lee Purcell is one heck of a guy, can't say enough how helpful he has been!

Reel Rollers customer for life!


----------

